# Boarding licence



## Maxibean (Jun 3, 2015)

I am looking to start dog boarding in my home! I have been researching licences and some councils have separate licences for home boarding and kennel establishments. My council forms for the boarding licence seems to only be aimed at kennels not home boarding. Has any one else found this?


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't applied for a boarding licence so not 100% sure of processes but I have heard of other boarders in various areas having to insist the council either modify the kennel licence or draw up a new one.

It is essential to have the correct licence for what your going to be doing otherwise you may find your insurance doesn't cover you. 

I think the first step may be to find out exactly what the licencing terms for the kennels are so then you can tell the council why it wouldn't apply to home boarding. 

I think BoredomBusters went through a similar thing so it might be worth asking her advice if she doesn't see this.


----------



## Maxibean (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you very much for such a quick reply!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, I've got a kennels licence as the council don't offer home boarding licences. The vet who does the home check is very understanding that the laws don't always keep up with modern businesses, and just assesses me in the same way he assesses people in other areas who do have home boarding licences. Lots of 'Not Applicable' comments on the form, but then he gives guidance in writing on the bottom about things that aren't covered by the licence that are relevant to a home not a kennel.

I tried to get my council to go with the LACOS model guidelines, but they weren't interested. Looking back, they are a lot more restrictive than the kennels licence (many ban boarding dogs under 6 months, or dogs that aren't neutered) so I'm glad I've got what I've got!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

BoredomBusters said:


> Yes, I've got a kennels licence as the council don't offer home boarding licences. The vet who does the home check is very understanding that the laws don't always keep up with modern businesses, and just assesses me in the same way he assesses people in other areas who do have home boarding licences. Lots of 'Not Applicable' comments on the form, but then he gives guidance in writing on the bottom about things that aren't covered by the licence that are relevant to a home not a kennel.
> 
> I tried to get my council to go with the LACOS model guidelines, but they weren't interested. Looking back, they are a lot more restrictive than the kennels licence (many ban boarding dogs under 6 months, or dogs that aren't neutered) so I'm glad I've got what I've got!


that is interesting and good to know if I can ever do home boarding in the future as I would much rather board than live in where possible. I know you have mentioned your struggle on here before but wasn't sure of the specifics.


----------



## Maxibean (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for all the advice, you have been very helpful


----------

